# Freebsd filezilla connect problem



## canerrzgr (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello everyone I am using FreeBSD 9.2 I can not connect with game server filezilla but I can connect with winscp. Is there someone who can help me?

I got the error: Server unexpectedly closed network connection


----------



## SirDice (Jun 22, 2017)

FreeBSD 9.2 has been End-of-Life since December 2014 and is not supported any more. Please upgrade to a supported version.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions
https://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------

